# FWC thought they had me



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Put out a few hooks yesterday trying to get the last bite before the cold front. Rolling along checking lines and FWC came rolling like gang busters. Asked how many hooks I had out and told them 120 or so. They grinned at each other and told me I was way over the limit. Asked for fishing lic and I gave them mine and the wife also. Then I gave him my commercial Lic and everything was good from there on. Nice guys, sorry I disappointed them. Any way here are the pics. Done for awhile. freezer is full. Flat head weighed 30 lbs even


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I bought my commercial license for the same reason. Never set 120 bush hooks though. That would be too much work for me. I usually set 25.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

We used to set out 1k on a single line on yellow river back in the 70's, until we got caught. Back then Rollo's was buying cleaned catfish for $1 a pound, not sure what the commercial guys were getting, but not sure if they were even cleaning theirs?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice haul!!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)

You set 120 hooks and thats all you got? That's a lot of work for such a small return. You should be getting at least a 50% catch ratio. Curious, what kind of hooks are you running? I may be able to suggest one that will increase your catch significantly.


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Circle octopus size 7. Its my bait that's the problem Glen. I use a homemade recipe and bait 120 hooks for about $2. Have the time just aint buying minnows or chasing done suckers and such. Freezer full for awhile and it took 4 hrs to put them out and 2 to pick up. Didn't go 1/2 mile from the ramp. Wish I could use blue gill. Have millions in the lake here.


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

billyb said:


> I bought my commercial license for the same reason. Never set 120 bush hooks though. That would be too much work for me. I usually set 25.


4 trot lines 25 hooks each.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

For the uninformed among us, how many hooks is a rec fisherman allowed to put out?


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

25 hooks total. 25 bush hooks or 1 trotline with 25 hooks. I have never had a 50% catch ratio and have never heard of anyone who has on a consistent basis. I caught 12 on 25 bush hooks once that I can remember and that was checking them several times during the night not baiting and coming back the next morning.


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

I would love to see a 50% catch. Means I would only have to put 1 long line out.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

The Hired Hand said:


> Circle octopus size 7. Its my bait that's the problem Glen. I use a homemade recipe and bait 120 hooks for about $2. Have the time just aint buying minnows or chasing done suckers and such. Freezer full for awhile and it took 4 hrs to put them out and 2 to pick up. Didn't go 1/2 mile from the ramp. Wish I could use blue gill. Have millions in the lake here.


No shad where your fishing ?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice spread of fish regardless of how many hooks.


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

jlw1972 said:


> No shad where your fishing ?


I don't know how to get them or even tell if they are there. The blues all had bellies full of small dime sized clams. The flathead had an eel about 18 inches long and size of my thumb. Working Perdido and Escambia rivers. Are there shad there.


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

jlw1972 said:


> Nice spread of fish regardless of how many hooks.


Thanks The wife put about 30 lbs of fillets away.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Name change time "The_Fishing_hand"


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Capt Glenn Flowers said:


> You set 120 hooks and thats all you got? That's a lot of work for such a small return. You should be getting at least a 50% catch ratio. Curious, what kind of hooks are you running? I may be able to suggest one that will increase your catch significantly.


Yes Help What is your secret hook?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Capt Glenn Flowers said:


> You set 120 hooks and thats all you got? That's a lot of work for such a small return. You should be getting at least a 50% catch ratio. Curious, what kind of hooks are you running? I may be able to suggest one that will increase your catch significantly.


I can smell the confidence from here. Just what do you whisper to the fishes to achieve a 50% catch ratio? Whats the suggested hook? This is making my taint tingle......:yes:


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Looks like we taint never gonna know the answer.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

From GOM Sharks to Fresh Water Cats, on bush hooks.
Life changes.


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Got beer holders on the river boat. Seemed like a logical trade.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

The Hired Hand said:


> Looks like we taint never gonna know the answer.


I gotta admit, I was waiting to hear this one myself...


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

jlw1972 said:


> I gotta admit, I was waiting to hear this one myself...


some folks are shrouded in mystery and grace. Others are plastered all over the six o clock news. One day I will have wisdom. mean while how did I look on TV.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

The Hired Hand is a river raper. That is what Cathunter used to call those who set lines.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

billyb said:


> The Hired Hand is a river raper. That is what Cathunter used to call those who set lines.


We’re all river rapers. I just prefer to take her panties off with a fishing rod.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

How did I miss this gem? Walleye Willy should stick to bay j’s and leave us common folk be.

Nice mess of whisker fish Mark.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I hope he can tell us how to get that 50% catch ratio after his arm heals from patting himself on the back and is able too type again.... get well soon Cathunter... I'll be here waiting...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Y’all hear anything yet?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

You Ladies ain't never gonna get any fishing tips if you don't stop. You better just learn to live with your low fish to hook ratio and move on.....


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Wheres Waldo, or Woody, or Steve the brain, or Flowers?


----------

